# Workbench Gloat



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

Scored a C. Christensen workbench from c-list earlier this week. It was in terrible shape, but I saw what they were going for on ebay (one sold last week for about $500). Now that one was in way better shape and larger, but I took a chance. The thing bad been sitting in a shed for almost two decades without use. Motor oil and grease had coated most of the top. The floor of the shed was so bad that when we picked it up, part of the floor came with it. I paid $70 for it. I brought it home, and in addition to the drill press mounted tot he top, it had all kinds of treasures in the drawers. One notable was about two dozen molding cutters in new condition. They will go on c-list soon and with the drill press will likely cover the cost of the bench.

I de-greased the whole thing. Sanded, and saw that the oil had really penetrated. The two vises were in good working order minus the handle for the front. I decided to seal the entire bench and base with shellac. You can see the end result. The thing is solid maple some of it tiger and bird's eye!

Now its time to get rid of the monster table/bench that I built and have been using for years and free up some room for this restored and working gem.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Young man, take that thing back where you stole it and apologize!

Seriously great find, Justin, and good job restoring it. I'm not sure that $70 even buys the screws for the vices. What are the dimensions?


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Agreed - great find Justin. congratulations on your haul. In the spirit of the old tools forum, may I heartily offer you a fake 'you suck!'

Jealous in Atlanta,


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks great and very functional!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

A very nice find. May you get great enjoyment out of it


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

what a great bench and almost free.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

OOOOoooohhh! You paid for a vise and got the rest for free!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, that is pretty awesome.

<scanning>


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations, u da man.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

By refinishing, you have ruined the antique value!


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great Job seeing through all the mess!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That is a beast, and a nice one.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I cleaned up a pre-Hoosier era maple bakers cabinet that my father used as a workbench for decades. Had to glue doors back together, make some drawer bottoms etc. Gave it a few coats of shellac, rubbed down with 4 o steel wool and paste wax. One of the most beautiful and special pieces I own. If that were mine I'd be a prima donna and use it in the house as a bar or something, so it's nice to see it acquire a new owners dings and scars.


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their comments. My wife has joked about doing just what dhazelton has suggested, and it would work great, but this is a workbench and work it shall. Just with a little more care from its current owner.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

That is a great looking bench. YOu can store it in my workshop ANYTIME


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

great looking bench! nice find!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I dunno, if she WANTS a workbench in the house, why would you fight it?


----------



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow what a find!!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

nice bench find. i would have cleaned it up the way you did also.i'll make my own marks and patina.


----------



## britmckay (Sep 13, 2012)

That is a beautiful bench. My great-grandfather was Carl Christiansen and it was his company that produced these benches in Chicago. It looks like you have an original vise and wooden screw. It looks beautiful. My dad and I are in the process of tracking some down to see how they have survived and I will forward this picture on to him.

-Britton Christiansen McKay


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

Britton,

I had a great time with this project and am really glad to here about the family connect. The way this bench was built, there should be a lot more out there still working. The maple used in construction is beautiful and its obvious your grandfather's company did great work.


----------

